
On the Design of Machine Independent Programming Languages [pdf] - alokrai
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/MCReps/MR34.PDF
======
watergatorman
Dijkstra's timeless advice.

Also recommend:

"On the Design of Programming Languages" N. Wirth

CS-TR-73-403 "Hints on programming language design" C.A.R. Hoare

"The Essence of Programming Languages" Niklaus Wirth

